

Ask HN: Advice on Quitting a Startup - throwawayyy

I work for a startup and I don't necessarily hate it but I feel like my role has stagnated. I work on the product and I don't have a senior product person above me to learn from or work with. I just received an offer from another startup, one that I have always admired and look to as an example of a great product and company. My role there would be ideal.<p>I'm almost positive I'll be leaving the company I'm with now, although I am dreading giving my notice. I was the first employee and our company is still very, very small. The team is so tiny and intimate (maybe not the best choice of words), but it feels almost like I'm breaking up with a significant other. If I leave, the company I'm with wont be at a total loss/standstill, although they'll have to go through the hiring process again– which kind of makes me feel guilty I guess. Can anyone give me any advice on quitting, speaking from your personal experience?
======
random42
I have been in your position (the dreadful guilt of leaving the startup)
before, so I suppose I can offer some advice.

1\. End things on good terms. Do not say any thing which puts company/people
in the bad light, when you are asked on the reason of leaving. In other words,
avoid criticizing anything, even if you feel honestly about it.

Good relations go a long way. Also, the problems at "first" job, are most
likely problems at "any" job. so dont be too harsh/negative on them.

2\. This is kind of obvious, but since its your first resignation, I will
speak out loud anyways. Resign in person. Do not resign over phone, or worse
email. Thank them for all the opportunities you got there, things you've
learned and fun you've had, and positive stuff you've had to say on for the
job (Do not exaggerate, though). Do not say any negative stuff.

3\. Give as much notice period to them, as they need, as much as possible (for
reasonable time-frame of-course, You do not want to piss off the future
employer/jeopardize your chances). Give them the opportunity to transition as
seamlessly as possible.

4\. Send a Thank you email to all the co-workers, on the last day of work.

~~~
minalecs
do this. I've also been in your position. 1\. If they ask for example how they
could of made the experience more positive for you, theres nothing wrong with
providing honest feedback and I imagine would be welcome. 3\. Two weeks is the
standard, but yes you will have to do whats best for you and your new
opportunity. I wouldn't jeopardize your new opportunity, in case they ask if
you can stay a little longer than expected. 4\. Thank you email along with
contact info. You never know what happens down the road.

------
rdouble
"just do it"

At the moment it seems like everyone will be bummed, but in a week nobody will
care. In a month they will have a replacement. In a year they won't remember
who you are.

------
epc
You have to do what’s best for you.

My only advice is to be very careful with any termination agreement you are
asked to sign, ideally have it reviewed by a lawyer.

------
throwawayyy
i want to thank everyone who's commented here so far, all your advice is
great. more is welcome. this is why i love hn.

------
mkrecny
Maybe you could ease the pain by hiring your replacement?

